# Dealing with a car sick vizsla



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

Our almost 7-month-old throws up almost every time he rides in the car. I open the windows for him try to make sure he hasn't eaten just before getting in the car. Any tips on how to help him get over this? Maybe it will get better as he gets older? He's a hunting dog, so he'll be taking many a car rides.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very short car rides with him. Maybe just 5-10 minutes. With giving him a couple of ginger cookies before the ride. Get out and do something fun With him, before returning home.
Ginger helps settle the stomach.
Most dogs get better with age.


----------



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

I posted that very dilemma on the puppy site. It seems that the consensus was that they would outgrow it. I sure hope so! Ours is nearly a year! But on a recent visit to the vet; she recommended giving Benadryl (1 mg/lb, each pill is 25 mg). On Saturday we took an hour drive on windy roads, she had 2 Benadryls onboard and she didn't get sick!!  The vet also said their was a medication she could prescribe if the Benadryl didn't work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My brother has this problem with his 9 month old V. She would get sick in the car and then she started not liking the car and would get very anxious whenever she had to get in the car. This summer they took her to the beach and it was a 5 hour drive to get there. The vet gave them some medicine which worked great for the ride down. Once they were at the beach (her first time at the beach) she realized how much fun it was. They took her to play in the water everyday and soon she was jumping in the car very excited to go. Now she's completely over her anxiety and the car sickness is much better. I think soon it will be completely gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbk (Sep 27, 2017)

my V use to get car sick in the car, it stopped once I started kenneling him in the car. not sure if he just got over it or if it was the kennel.


----------



## martinbrown493 (Jul 4, 2019)

being a towing truck driver at Manhattan 24 Hour Towing, i would recommend you to take short car rides with him.and give him a couple of ginger cookies before the ride. i have experienced these issues when i tow people's vehicles.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Ginger is usually great. Sometimes it still did not work for Miksa and decided for a natural way instead of Benadryl. There are a number of products out containing a bunch of different herbs and flowers, just as u can hang some mint sacks close to your pup`s crate in the car.


----------

